# What are your politics?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

What are your politics? 

Or what are your views on the politics surrounding the animals you keep and maintain?

I was asked what mine were the other day, l did have to think.

What do l believe in?

Well l believe in the rights that people, in our case, exotic captive carers, have in so far as the keeping of animals within their collections. Furthermore l believe that as long as there is regulation, licensing, legislation, control, enforcement when required that no keeper should be denied their rights to be able to own exotic species.

If animals are maintained under this kind of legislation, and that there is responsibility being displayed in the ownership to all degrees then there can be no reason for those concerned to not be allowed to keep what they wish to keep as long as it is not illegal to do so.

To ensure the continuation of this passion for many people l do believe that they have the right, to know of all that is surrounding this industry, they have the right to say yay or nay to whether they are involved in the political agenda. 

But l also strongly hold onto the belief that they must not shy away from their responsibilities as voters to the government who in turn must allow the voters to exercise their rights of belief. 

But in so doing – these very same voters must ensure that they are receiving fair trial from those in power, and when it starts to appear that this may not be the case – then they must voice their opinions to those whom can make a difference.

So, what are your views on the politics of today that is concerned and centred to the keeping of your animals?

Rory Matier PKA


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm a liberal.... i'm fiscally conservative but liberal socially. i am a strong believer in states rights and fiercely protective of one's individual liberties and rights. i don't like government interfering with things unless it's to do some good. i feel that laws are no replacement for personal responsibilities. 

"That government is best which governs least." - 
-- *Thomas Paine*


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Very similar to HABU - economically conservative but pretty much a libertarian on everything else.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Im a rebel :mf_dribble:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Im a rebel :mf_dribble:


the union won....


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

HABU said:


> the union won....


You what... i dont follow politics lol?



Phil


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Philcw said:


> You what... i dont follow politics lol?
> 
> 
> 
> Phil


 yankees and rebels.....


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

I am firmly fed up with a nanny state where everything is legislated to death, i feel like i cant fart unless i have filled in a form in triplicate stateing i will pay EU ozone tax, i would like to call a blackboard a blackboard and not a chalk board, indeed i would like to call a spade a spade and not be called a racist. And frankly i would like to keep my reptiles in peace without being legislated into the next century because quite frankly govenments and money grabbin charitys (you know the one) treat us like a bunch of kids that cant be trusted.
Quite frankly it all gets on my tits, and i wish someone would just stand up and call a spade a spade and say fook off we really all dont want this crap.
It's the only time i wish i were French TBH, the French have the right idea, bend em over and make em take it up the Jacksy, dont panda to/stroke there bloody already overinflated egos.:censor:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Dosent seem to matter what i believe in as the people we vote in to do our bidding just ignore what we vote them in for and take very little if any notice of you once they are in anyway. But at least i have the right to think... I can't put myself in any corner, probably an unconformist,,, not a rebel though 'cos they lost


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

pam b said:


> I am firmly fed up with a nanny state where everything is legislated to death, i feel like i cant fart unless i have filled in a form in triplicate stateing i will pay EU ozone tax, i would like to call a blackboard a blackboard and not a chalk board, indeed i would like to call a spade a spade and not be called a racist. And frankly i would like to keep my reptiles in peace without being legislated into the next century because quite frankly govenments and money grabbin charitys (you know the one) treat us like a bunch of kids that cant be trusted.
> Quite frankly it all gets on my tits, and i wish someone would just stand up and call a spade a spade and say fook off we really all dont want this crap.
> It's the only time i wish i were French TBH, the French have the right idea, bend em over and make em take it up the Jacksy, dont panda to/stroke there bloody already overinflated egos.:censor:


beautifully said.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here in the states, the people are suppose to be the master's over the government, not the other way around.... they are supposed to do what we say... not the contrary...


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Well said Pam

R


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

I do as i please regardless of laws. I keep my animals fit happy and healthy beacuse i care about them not beacuse there are laws telling me to do so. I have a lot more time for reptiles than i do any member of government or law maker. 
"governments are like wasps, if we ALL ignore them they'll go away"


----------

